# Amare Stoudemire 6+ minutes highlight video



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/stoudemire_index.html#

Scroll down and just watch..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

thank you SO much for posting this.

what a spectacular player amare is.


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

that looked good only thing that messed it up was that terrible music


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

What's wrong; you don't like rock? Besides, the media people who are voting for the award aren't gonna enjoy hearing something like 50 Cent in the background.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I like the block on yao and the stuff on candy. Amare should be ROY hands down.


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

Hands down...I dont think so. Amare has faded since the all star break. Yao is gonna give him some competition for the ROY.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Forgot about Ming Dynasty. It should be close, but my vote goes to Amare.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*[Moved by JGKoblenz]*


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

That was some crappy *** music. 

If I hear Wam Bam what a Slam anymore I am going to kill somebody.

Nice highlights tho...


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Amare should be ROY ! whatever teams make the playoffs ala Houston-Phoenix their Rook should get ROY


----------

